# Hirsch (Stag) Hunt, Grafenwoehr, Germany



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I made it back to Grafenwoehr again to take part in the Fall hunt there. I always like going and hunting there this time of the year, tail end of the Brunft or Rut and the Platzhirsch were still roaring and chasing off all the lesser Stags. Got hooked up in the Northwest area again, an excellent area for them.

Grafenwoehr is the largest training are outside USA, and is in constant use year round by NATO and US Armed forces. Some of you members may have done some time there, near Range 301 where they roll in the big tanks and do gunneries and training.



















The weather was great, cool nights near frost and about 50 daytime temps. Nice to watch the Red Deer and enjoy the evening.









And take a Hirsch . . . 









. . . or two 









I used a Blaser R93, 300 WinMag, H4831SC pushing 180gr TTSX, topped with a Zeiss 2,5-10x50 Ill. Dot.









So long Platzhirsch, until we meet again! Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

That looks wonderful, thanks alot


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I love your international posts and hunting excursions.
Thanks for sharing Dom!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Awesome. I was born in Germany but it has been years since my last visit. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Great pics. When does kielbasa season open in Poland?


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Glad you's enjoyed the pics, there are worse places to be than hunting Red Deer in October on Grafenwoehr. For me, October could last 3 months long 

Kielbasa season is open 365 days a year, still got some in the freezer from the last time I was hunting in Poland :lol:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

What's up with the No bowhunting in Germany. I have a buddy stationed there and is broken hearted he can't bow hunt.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> What's up with the No bowhunting in Germany. I have a buddy stationed there and is broken hearted he can't bow hunt.


Different strokes for different folks is all, each country has their own laws.

May one day change for bows but not yet. Here I can hunt deer 1 1/2 hours prior to sunrise and 1 1/2 hours after sunset, why is Michigan 30 minutes? Could name a dozen more oddities or differences between countries and laws. Your buddy doesn't own a rifle?


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Graf is great unless you're there in the winter sleeping in a hole as an infantryman.

We actually shot a stag when I was there. We were on a M60 machine gun range and cleared to fire with six machine guns on line. The stag crossed from left to right and actually walked about 100 meters until everyone noticed. You could see all of the tracers go right to him and the deer just flew apart. Our Platoon Sargent was mad as fire. He claimed it was because of the poor fire discipline but we suspected it was really because of overkill and not leaving anything for the cooks! I'll never forget my three years in Germany. What a nice country!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Dom said:


> Different strokes for different folks is all, each country has their own laws.
> 
> May one day change for bows but not yet. Here I can hunt deer 1 1/2 hours prior to sunrise and 1 1/2 hours after sunset, why is Michigan 30 minutes? Could name a dozen more oddities or differences between countries and laws. Your buddy doesn't own a rifle?


No need to get riled up. Shooting hours is because its not safe or sporting to shoot deer when its dark. And yes he does own a rifle but like many likes the challenge of bowhunting.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Dom, 

Ever hunt boars over there? I got chased up a tree by a bunch of them one day while guarding a range. All I had was a radio and they spooked me pretty good. I called for help on the radio and of course they were gone before anyone got there. I had to show them the tracks to get them to believe me! We used to see many of them and plenty of sign too...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Fishin' Wizard said:


> Graf is great unless you're there in the winter sleeping in a hole as an infantryman.
> 
> We actually shot a stag when I was there. We were on a M60 machine gun range and cleared to fire with six machine guns on line. The stag crossed from left to right and actually walked about 100 meters until everyone noticed. You could see all of the tracers go right to him and the deer just flew apart. Our Platoon Sargent was mad as fire. He claimed it was because of the poor fire discipline but we suspected it was really because of overkill and not leaving anything for the cooks! I'll never forget my three years in Germany. What a nice country!


 
:lol::lol::lol:
My son is a gunner on a hummer and Bradley with the 115 over in the desert. He's had a few camels in the crosshairs but never pulled the trigger....although he WAS tempted. :lol:


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> My son is a gunner on a hummer and Bradley with the 115 over in the desert. He's had a few camels in the crosshairs but never pulled the trigger....although he WAS tempted. :lol:


Tell him not to. I remember they busted some guys for doing that a while back.....times have changed. New liberal Rules of Engagement says the camels have to attack you first now!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> My son is a gunner on a hummer and Bradley with the 115 over in the desert. He's had a few camels in the crosshairs but never pulled the trigger....although he WAS tempted. :lol:


Is he with 1-15 IN BN? At Fort Benning?


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Fishin' Wizard said:


> Dom,
> 
> Ever hunt boars over there? I got chased up a tree by a bunch of them one day while guarding a range. All I had was a radio and they spooked me pretty good. I called for help on the radio and of course they were gone before anyone got there. I had to show them the tracks to get them to believe me! We used to see many of them and plenty of sign too...


Good call on the tree climbing Fishin' Wizard :lol:Yes I do a lot of hunting for Wild Boar, which is contrary to some opinions very sportsmanlike and safe during hours of darkness 

Put a thread up a while back, Field Dressing Wild Boar, and have put other stories up but I guess they are too old and not here anymore. Some pics are in that thread:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=371900&highlight=Waidmannsheil

Even get both Deer and Boar: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=423764&highlight=Waidmannsheil


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Good threads Dom. I ate some wild boar twice this year. Better than venison to me. I grew up in south Georgia and we hunted them all the time. I've seen it take six 30-06 rounds to drop one and the cleaning of the game is essential for good table fare. Thanks for reposting your other threads, I should have searched!


----------

